# Fat Club 2011.



## chunkytfg

In 2010 we had a nice little thread going tracking people progress but it was a bit 'all over the place' and despite me offering to collate all the data and put it in a google spreadsheet for people to update themselves I never managed to find the time so instead I'm restarting it for 2011 but in a much simpler format



Code:


________________START________TARGET______NOW______SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st.......21.9st.....0lb........51lb

All you need to do is C+P the


Code:


 bit and add yourself to the list and then as and when you weigh yourself be it weekly, monthly etc just C+P the latest version at the end of the thread and update your own line.
:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

so 31 replies on the weight gain thread plus the size of the thread last year and no one want in this time?


----------



## MattDuffy88

Code:


________________START________TARGET______NOW______SO FAR_____TO GO 
MattDuffy88.....102.5kg........80kg.....102.5kg....0kg......22.5kg


----------



## chunkytfg

Code:


________________START________TARGET______NOW______SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st.......21.9st.....0lb........51lb
MattDuffy88.....102.5kg......80kg.......102.5kg....0kg......22.5kg

You need to quote the last latest version of the table and then add yourself to it

And good luck Matt.


----------



## andycole

Tried to C+P last night but couldn't get it too look right, not sure its much better now
AC

Code:
________________START________TARGET______NOW______SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st.......21.9st.....0lb........51lb
MattDuffy88.....102.5kg......80kg.......102.5kg....0kg......22.5kg
andycole...........89kg.........83kg..........89kg......0kg......6kg


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Code:


________________START________TARGET______NOW______SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st.......21.9st.....0lb........51lb
MattDuffy88.....102.5kg......80kg.......102.5kg....0kg......22.5kg
andycole.........89kg........83kg........89kg.......0kg.....6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg........78kg......0kg......20kg

Gonna be a good challenge to loose 20kg gonna start slow though as haven't exercised in ages!!! :doublesho

Also added you to the list andy.


----------



## SBerlyn

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21.9st.........0lb..............51lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5kg........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89kg ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15st9lb.........0lb..............23lb



S


----------



## andycole

AFK_Matrix said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> ________________START________TARGET______NOW______SO FAR_____TO GO
> Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st.......21.9st.....0lb........51lb
> MattDuffy88.....102.5kg......80kg.......102.5kg....0kg......22.5kg
> andycole.........89kg........83kg........89kg.......0kg.....6kg
> AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg........78kg......0kg......20kg
> 
> Gonna be a good challenge to loose 20kg gonna start slow though as haven't exercised in ages!!! :doublesho
> 
> Also added you to the list andy.


Thanks matey, not sure what I'm doing wrong with it all


----------



## Miglior

Anymore OCD going nuts as there's two different units of measure in the box? Lol

What we going for? Kgs? Im a stone man but I'm happy for what ever units we use n

Normally i quote lbs when talking of a persons weight


----------



## Mixman

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21.9st.........0lb..............51lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5kg........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89kg ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15st9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st12lb........0lb..............26lb


----------



## Nickos

Good call, this may inspire me.

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 9st.........0lb..............51lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............26lb 
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb


----------



## Hou

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 9st.........0lb..............51lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............26lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105kg...........4.75kg..........10kg

Just seen this, been working on it since new years, exercising and tracking calories on myfitnesspal


----------



## chunkytfg

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............26lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105kg...........4.75kg..........10kg



Update for me. first 2lb


----------



## Miglior

ignore me, im trying to sort the coding out!


----------



## jonezy

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............26lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20st8lb..........0lb..............45lb


----------



## Miglior

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............26lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb


----------



## Gruffs

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............26lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20st8lb..........0lb..............45lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13st8lb..........0lb...............21lb

I look a bit light on here. Bear in mind i was 15st 2lb last year. all i have to do is the same as last year and i'm there.


----------



## Miglior

edit. please delete


----------



## Miglior

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............26lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st8lb..........0lb...............21lb


----------



## wilky44

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............26lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st8lb..........0lb...............21lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12st10lb.........0lb...............24lb

I've signed up to do a charity bike ride in June - The Northern Rock Cyclone Challenge. 63 miles in a day. I'm aiming for 6-7 hours, so I need to shift the weight as I have no choice. I'm hoping that, and this thread will be enough motivation


----------



## MattDuffy88

How are you getting on with myfitnesspal Hou?
I only downloaded the app today but seems to be really helpful.


----------



## lanciamug

Mixman, I make it 20lb to go, not 26! See your nearly there already!


----------



## Hou

MattDuffy88 said:


> How are you getting on with myfitnesspal Hou?
> I only downloaded the app today but seems to be really helpful.


Doing really well with it, been using it about a week now and using it to track everything i put in my mouth, including any coffees. Add me as a friend if you want dude - Hougt


----------



## Mixman

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st8lb..........0lb...............21lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12st10lb.........0lb...............24lb


----------



## Mixman

lanciamug said:


> Mixman, I make it 20lb to go, not 26! See your nearly there already!


Good call :thumb:


----------



## Nickos

Re-added! :wall:

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st8lb..........0lb...............21lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12st10lb.........0lb...............24lb[/


----------



## Gruffs

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st2lb..........6lb...............15lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12st10lb.........0lb...............24lb

It would seem that switching to black coffee and cutting out chocolate and other snacks altogether has a 6lb effect. :doublesho

I think i have a tape worm.


----------



## Hou

Gruffs said:


> _____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
> Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 7st.........2lb..............49lb
> MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
> andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
> AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
> SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
> Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
> Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
> Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
> Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
> JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
> Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st2lb..........6lb...............15lb
> Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12st10lb.........0lb...............24lb
> 
> It would seem that switching to black coffee and cutting out chocolate and other snacks altogether has a 6lb effect. :doublesho
> 
> I think i have a tape worm.


Now try cutting out bread and alcohol!


----------



## chunkytfg

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 3st.........6lb..............45lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb 
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st2lb..........6lb...............15lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12st10lb.........0lb...............24lb


----------



## wilky44

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 3st.........6lb..............45lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st2lb..........6lb...............15lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t10lb.........2.5lb...............21.5lb 

2.5 off this week. A good start!


----------



## chunkytfg

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21.0st..........9lb..............42lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st2lb..........6lb...............15lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t10lb.........2.5lb..........21.5lb 


Another 3lb this week. Just the 3 stone to lose now by end of april:thumb:


----------



## wilky44

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 0st..........9lb..............42lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st2lb..........6lb...............15lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12st 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 

Another 1.5 off this week. May go pear shaped though the coming week, as I'm going out on Friday night....


----------



## mean172

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 0st..........9lb..............42lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..............13st8lb....12st0lb..........13 st2lb..........6lb...............15lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172...........113kg......105kg............113kg...........0kg..............8kg


I do need some help really as I have a fridge problem, I open it and stand in front of it and just start eating the kids food first and then start on the cheese and then move to the sweets draw and finish with haribo all after working a night shift , I am going to start doing weights and bike work, anyone got a plan I can use or any ideas, as it's time to flex some pex this summer .


----------



## Gruffs

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 0st..........9lb..............42lb
MattDuffy88....102.5kg.....80kg.............102.5k g........0kg.............22.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
*Gruffs..........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb*
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172...........113kg......105kg............113kg...........0kg..............8kg

1lb on this week. The chocolate in the vending machine found me again. I'm eating it before i know it.


----------



## MattDuffy88

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 0st..........9lb..............42lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............102.4k g........1kg.............21.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172...........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg


----------



## Jordan

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 0st..........9lb..............42lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............102.4k g........1kg.............21.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172...........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan...............115kg......85kg.............115kg............0kg...............0kg


----------



## chrisc

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............21. 0st..........9lb..............42lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............102.4k g........1kg.............21.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman............15st12lb...14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs..........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44............12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172...........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan...............115kg......85kg.............1 15kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc................18st13.....16st.............

getting fat so no more choclate or bread for me.Trying to find a gym what does kickboxing and weights.so ill join this bit of motivation for me.


----------



## chunkytfg

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 11st........11lb..............40lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............102.4k g........1kg.............21.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs.............13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............1 15kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............


Another 2lb so far this week:thumb:

If anyone out there is a bit of a geek and dieting I can recommend 'Perfect Diet Tracker' from the new Mac App store:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Think my scales might be playing up this morning! after ^^^ that post I weighed myself this morning as i'm off to work for a week tomorrow so wont be near my scales so thought i'd do a weigh in again and was 20st 6lb meaning I have lost 4lb since yesterday!!

I dont think so!!! Lol

i'll try again next week and see what it says then!


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> Think my scales might be playing up this morning! after ^^^ that post I weighed myself this morning as i'm off to work for a week tomorrow so wont be near my scales so thought i'd do a weigh in again and was 20st 6lb meaning I have lost 4lb since yesterday!!
> 
> I dont think so!!! Lol
> 
> i'll try again next week and see what it says then!


Well scales have been verified with my missus and step daughter so they are right.

Weighed in this morning before work at 20st 9lb so thats another 3lb taking my total to 14lb or a stone!!!!:doublesho:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 9st........14lb..............37lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............102.4k g........1kg.............21.5kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs.............13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............1 15kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............


----------



## MattDuffy88

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 9st........14lb..............37lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8kg........2.6kg............20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............89k g ...........0kg.............6kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs.............13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............1 15kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............


----------



## andycole

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 9st........14lb..............37lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87.8 kg .........1.2kg.........4.8kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs.............13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............1 15kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............


Finally managed to restart my weight loss this week
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## jonezy

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 9st........14lb..............37lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 8 kg .........1.2kg.........4.8kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs.............13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............1 15kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............


now thats really pissy as ive lost a load of size and im in smaller clothes but im the same weights, damn you strength training!!!!!!


----------



## chunkytfg

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 6st........17lb..............34lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 8 kg .........1.2kg.........4.8kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs.............13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............1 15kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............

Another 3lb this week:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

_____________START____TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 3st........20lb..............31lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 8 kg .........1.2kg.........4.8kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs.............13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st3lb.........5lb.............17lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............

Wohoo! Another 3lb! And who said dieting was difficult:thumb:

Seriously though i'm hating not having my usual sweet stuff but knowing it's good for me is keeping me going!


----------



## Gruffs

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 3st........20lb..............31lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 8 kg .........1.2kg.........4.8kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
*Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb*
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 6lb.........4.0lb..........20lb 
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115kg............0kg...............0kg 
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............

3lb for me too.

All i have done is buy a house and start DIYing every night when i get home.

Bloody expensive diet.

Congrats everyone. We should have a collective weight loss column.

If i get under 13, that will be the first time since i was 18 i have weighed under 13 stone.


----------



## wilky44

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 3st........20lb..............31lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 8 kg .........1.2kg.........4.8kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............

Sorry not posted for a while. A new puppy will do that!


----------



## andycole

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 3st........20lb..............31lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............

Slowly but surely
AC


----------



## vickky453

wooo, Im joining in 


Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 3st........20lb..............31lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........


----------



## chunkytfg

vickky453 said:


> wooo, Im joining in
> 
> Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 3st........20lb..............31lb
> MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
> andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
> AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
> SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
> Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
> Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
> Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
> Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
> JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
> Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
> Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
> mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
> Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
> chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
> Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........


Welcome Vickky


----------



## chunkytfg

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20.0st........23lb..............28lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.8 kg........2.6kg.........20.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........

Another 3lb:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 0st........23lb..............28lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............100.2 kg........3.2kg.........20.2kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........

Going slowly at the moment, but starting to do more training more regularly


----------



## MattDuffy88

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............20. 0st........23lb..............28lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........


----------



## chunkytfg

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19.13st........24lb..............27lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........

Only 1lb this week which isnt that good but at least it is in the right direction:thumb:


----------



## Griff..

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 13st........24lb..............27lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........13 st0lb.........8lb.............14lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb


----------



## Gruffs

Griff.. said:


> ____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO
> Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 13st........24lb..............27lb
> MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
> andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
> AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
> SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
> Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
> Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
> Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
> Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
> JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
> *Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb......... 12 st 12lb.........10lb.............12lb*
> Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
> mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
> Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
> chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
> Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
> Griff................19st9lb..........14st........15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb


2 more lb. I am seeing the bottom few ribs and i only have a hint of moob left. Woo Hoo.


----------



## chunkytfg

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 6st........31lb..............20lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb

Not filled it in for a while so down 7lb.

over 2st lost so far this year:thumb: 

Well happy!


----------



## Deeg

Got the wake up call I needed this morning when standing on the scales....

So I'll join in as well

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 6st........31lb..............20lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........18st0lbs.........0lbs.............2st0lbs


----------



## Gruffs

No progress from me for a couple of weeks. I think my energy intake and expenditure are nicely balanced now. So i will really have to give up something i love to lose the last 12lb.


----------



## chunkytfg

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........18st0lbs.........0lbs.............2st0lbs


Another 4lb so just 1st 2lb to go to hit target!:thumb:


----------



## Deeg

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t9lb.........0lb..............23lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4lbs

Good first 3 weeks!!


----------



## SBerlyn

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............98.7 kg........4.7kg.........18.7kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15st3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4lbs


----------



## MattDuffy88

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............97.0 kg........6.4kg.........17kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............87. 5 kg .........1.5kg.........4.5kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4


----------



## andycole

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............97.0 kg........6.4kg.........17kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85.9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........15st1 2lb........0lb..............20lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4


----------



## Leodhasach

I have my merchant navy medical in a few hours, and I have a feeling it will scare me into doing this...wish me luck!


----------



## alipman

Good luck?


----------



## Mixman

I'm not sure if my weight is now realistic. I've been training continually and my weight has gone up. I did get down to 15st but people said I looked gaunt. I am now back up to 16st and have been around that for a few months.



____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............97.0 kg........6.4kg.........17kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85.9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st........+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4lb


----------



## RichardC

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............97.0 kg........6.4kg.........17kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs.............35lbs


----------



## Leodhasach

Well, had my merchant navy medical today and my weight has jumped up to 17 stone :doublesho

It was around 15, and I was quite happy with that, and my 'fighting weight' after 3 months at sea was 14 stone. Time to cut out the snacks, bread and beer, get on the fruit, hit the pool and the gym and get out and about (i.e., stop being a lazy fart).

Quite a wake-up call 

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............97.0 kg........6.4kg.........17kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0lb..........0lb.............36lb


----------



## MattDuffy88

Training is going well for me at the moment, going to step it up a gear now though... just got to find a good gym that opens early in the morning 


____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............95.8 kg........7.6kg.........15.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36lb


----------



## Gruffs

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............19. 2st........35lb..............16lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............95.8 kg........7.6kg.........15.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
*Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb*
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36lb

Yes,

It's exactly the same.

I had a brief trip down to 12st 8lb but Easter and a couple of Parties came along and my bad habits came back.

I'm back on the diet and looking to get down to 12st for my Wedding suit fitting on the 11th June.

Then, I just have to keep the bad habits at bay.


----------



## chunkytfg

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............18.12st........39lb..............12lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............95.8 kg........7.6kg.........15.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........17 st4lbs.........10lbs.............1st4lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36lb


After kind of dropping the diet thing but keeping going with the training I have now gone back to the diet and dropped a few more lb's only 12 to go and i'll reset my target!:thumb:


----------



## Deeg

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............18. 12st........39lb..............12lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............95.8 kg........7.6kg.........15.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st12lb.........10lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
*Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........16 st12lbs.........16lbs.............0st12lb*
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36lb

Got a nice surprise today, havent really been trying been slipping back in to old habits but been doing a lot of physical work the last 2 weeks so helped a bit.


----------



## pogo6636

good work all of you.
keep it going.
why not set a date and have a collective weigh in on that day (or as close as)

Gruffs, Big push for the last few weeks to reach the 12 st. mark.
i would say good luck, but luck will have nothing to do with it. just work hard and see the reward.


----------



## Gruffs

Two weeks to go.

Guys, my math makes it 110lb lost between us so far!!!!!!!!!

That's 50 kilos or basically a whole average sized woman that we have lost.


----------



## Gruffs

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............18. 12st........39lb..............12lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............95.8 kg........7.6kg.........15.8kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st10lb.........12lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........16 st12lbs.........16lbs.............0st12lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36lb

Another 2lb. I can't give up the chocolate at work. I keep getting hungry and i have to break the habit.

Still I have the week before the wedding off. If I'm not eating chocolate at work, the weight will fall off.


----------



## vickky453

Well, m ine went off the rails a bit. got a job that made me ill and depressed, and put on a stone :O

Noow though, im in a job I love, physical work, and since the start of june until yesterday, I lost the stone  now to lose 2 more!!


----------



## MattDuffy88

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............18. 12st........39lb..............12lb
*MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............94.4 kg........9.0kg.........14.4kg*
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st10lb.........12lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........16 st12lbs.........16lbs.............0st12lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36lb

Getting there slowly


----------



## Jam

ME so far

________________START______TARGET_______NOW______SO FAR_____TO GO 
Jam.................|..18st8lbs..|.....12/13st....|...15st8lbs.....|....3st.....|......3st


----------



## MattDuffy88

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............18. 12st........39lb..............12lb
*MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............93.0 kg........10.4kg.........13.0kg*
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st10lb.........12lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........16 st12lbs.........16lbs.............0st12lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36lb

Starting to see some good improvements now... Think it's time for a new mountain bike


----------



## chunkytfg

____________START________TARGET______NOW______ SO FAR_____TO GO 
Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............17st 7lb........58lb..............-7lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............93.0 kg........10.4kg.........13.0kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st10lb.........12lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........16 st12lbs.........16lbs.............0st12lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36lb


Right so the year is drawing to a close and we are entering the season when weight loss is not likely to happen and for most it is a case of damage limitation. 

So how did everyone get on?

Personally I did both good and bad. I have hit my target and lost a further 7lb ontop of that however I wanted to hit the target by my 30th B'day in april but missed it by about 1/2st. My weight then hovered around 18st4lb for about 5 months. Then in the last 6-8 weeks I suppose it has started to come off again and I have made it to 17st 7lb this morning with an aim to not go mad over Xmas and keep the training up and hopefully start 2012 fresh with a 17st7lb starting point with a view to hitting 15st by the time I do the Outlaw Ironman in July


----------



## Ross

I never entered this but I have lost at least 5 stone but I think its closer to 6 stone.


----------



## alipman

I was wondering where your stats were. Add them on!!!!


----------



## shredder1uk

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............17s t 7lb........58lb..............-7lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............93.0 kg........10.4kg.........13.0kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........15s t3lb.........6lb..............17lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st10lb.........12lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........16 st12lbs.........16lbs.............0st12lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36llbs
shredder1uk......23st10lbs+.......13st10lbs......14st.........9st10lb.......4lbs


----------



## JamesGarner

Yay. Reached my target for the year
Now under 17 stone. Which is 10.5 stone lost

Wii reckons I'm only 1 stone overweight now
See how much damage Christmas causes though


----------



## SBerlyn

Chunkytfg.......21.9st.......18st..............17s t 7lb........58lb..............-7lb
MattDuffy88....103.4kg.....80kg.............93.0 kg........10.4kg.........13.0kg
andycole.........89kg.........83kg.............85. 9 kg .........3.1kg.........2.9kg
AFK_Matrix......78kg.........58kg.............78kg ............0kg.............20kg
SBerlyn...........15st9lb.....14st0lb..........14st 11lb.........12lb..............12lb
Mixman..........15st12lb.....14st6lb.........16st. .......+ 2lb ..............22lb
Nickos............16st 13lb...14st 7lbs.......16st 13lb........0lb..............34lb
Hou...............109.75kg....95kg.............105 kg...........4.75kg..........10kg
Jonezy.............20st8lb....17st5lb..........20s t8lb..........0lb..............45lb
JPC................15st 7lbs....13st.............15st 7lbs........0lb..............35lb
Gruffs...........13st8lb......12st0lb.........12 st10lb.........12lb.............12lb
Wilky44...........12st10lb...11st0lb..........12s t 4lb.........6.0lb..........18lb
mean172..........113kg......105kg............113k g...........0kg..............8kg
Jordan.............115kg......85kg.............115 kg............0kg...............0kg
chrisc..............18st13.....16st.............
Vickky453........13st0lbs....10st7lb..........
Griff................19st9lb..........14st........ 15st5lb............4st4lb...........1st4lb
Deeg...............18st0lbs.....16st0lb.........16 st12lbs.........16lbs.............0st12lb
RichardC...........20st7lbs.... 17st0lbs.......19st7lbs..........14lbs............ .35lbs
Leodhasach......17st0lb.....14st6lb.........17st0l b..........0lb.............36llbs
shredder1uk......23st10lbs+.......13st10lbs......1 4st.........9st10lb.......4lbs

Down to 14'11 now, having hit 16'4 at one point this year. Here's to target in 2012!

S


----------

